# Confucius say....



## SparkySA (15/9/19)

I will start this off...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (21/9/19)

Confucius say...
Secretary nailed on office desk, not nesceserally part of office furniture.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (21/9/19)

Confucius say man who fish in other man's well will soon catch crabs

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (22/9/19)

confucious say man who jerk off into cash register will soon come into money.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ShamZ (2/10/19)

... man who run behind car get exhausted.

And man who run in front of car get tired

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/10/19)

Confucius say
Man who choose red pill, wife's get cold

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

